# Front right wheel has the shakes



## rebel101150 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello fellow forum member, I have a 1974 GTO I bought from an older gentleman for around 3k. She is near perfect condition wise which was difficult to find for Pennsylvania. Well I moved to NC recently and had it flat bedded down and while I never took her on the highway much I know it never shook at 55. I knew the front two tires needed balanced so I took it in. well long story short the guy said there's wobble on the right sides rim when he put it on the machine. Could my rim have been damaged during transport? it kills me not to drive my car, especially now that I can do it year round basically. It's the right side that shakes with a little steering wheel play it seems. Any opinions would be great. He said my rim looks like it bent slightly by the way it behaved on the machine, I was quoted 125 by another shop on the phone to fix it but I just don't want to drive it out if it isn't safe to. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

If he said it is bent, it probably is. You can have a rim repair guy take a look at it.


----------

